# Europol sucht Straftäter online



## Aka-Aka (31 Januar 2016)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...ropas-meistgesuchten-Verbrechern-3087969.html



> Damit die Bevölkerung besser bei der Fahndung nach den meistgesuchten Verbrechern und mutmaßlichen Straftätern Europas helfen kann, sollen deren Steckbriefe nun auf einem zentralen Portal gesammelt werden.



ich hätte mir ja jahrelang gewünscht, dass mehr nach Onlinestraftätern gesucht wird, jetzt wird halt online nach Straftätern gesucht. Auch was.


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2016)

....immerhin, wir kommen dem Prinzip nach Orwell schon näher. Der Deutsche Bankchef hatte vorige Woche erst fabuliert, dass in 10 Jahren das Bargeld abgeschafft werden könnte, genau so stelle ich mir das mit identifizierten Verdächtigen vor. Da gibt es irgendwann eine Aufbuchung auf den elektronischen Ausweis, als Schnittstelle zum bei Geburt implantierten Personenchip. Dann, aber erst wirklich dann, lohnen sich Verbrechen wirklich nicht mehr. Aka, vielleicht erleben das noch unsere Kinder, für uns jedoch bleibt nur der zermürbende Kampf mit den Kopfschüttelkrämpfen, angesichts der weichgespülten Gesellschaften und ihrer unterbelichteten Strafverfolgungsgesetze.


----------

